# HiViz Rucksack Cover



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Feb 2011)

Free to a good home (I would appreciate it if you can however pay P&P)

1 - Hi Viz Rucksack Cover (not waterproof).
It has been modified slightly with a little more reflective material added along with a bit added to allow a rear light to be hung on the back as well (thats the dark bit to the left of the additional reflective bits in the picture). One of the roads I used to cycle was lethal - in the end I changed my route and added 2.5 miles to it to avoid that road!


----------



## Norm (7 Feb 2011)

I'll put my hand up for this one, if no one else has done aramok.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Feb 2011)

nope no-one else has yet so consider it yours ...


----------



## Norm (7 Feb 2011)

Sweet.  I'm down in Godawf... Godalming fairly frequently (the outlaws live on the south coast and I've friends in Dunsfold) but I've nothing planned at the moment. Which is a shame. Any idea what the postage cost would be?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Feb 2011)

shouldn't be more than a couple out pounds - I can get my other half to get it weighed when he goes to his daily post office visit!


----------



## Norm (7 Feb 2011)

How would you like the money? Cheque? PayPal? Bank transfer? Cup of something-or-other at your nearest purveyors of caffeinated products?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Feb 2011)

bank transfer is prefered, but paypal as a gift is fine thanks - will send details in PM


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Feb 2011)

GONE


----------



## Norm (9 Feb 2011)

Oops! I was expecting that to do the "close and mark as sold" thing.  Thanks, aramok.


----------

